# Gas fireplace exhaust over deck



## NH09 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a builder who has installed a sidewall exhaust vent over a deck. It is approxiamately 5' off the deck surface and 4' from any openings. I know the code prohibits any exhaust vents form venting onto a walkway, but there is no mention of decks. I seems like it could be a nuisance, but I can't find anything in the code that specifically prevents locating it there.  I was wondering if anyone has run into this issue before and how they handled it.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 15, 2010)

The manufacturer's specs should give you clearances. But, at 4' and 5' it's probably OK.


----------



## ccbuilding (Dec 15, 2010)

We had one on a SFD that stuck out approxamately 8-10" from exterior wall. It was at 5'6" height, so just perfect to hit your head on. We had them move it up to above 6' height and put a rounded barrier, so no sharp corners. We really didn't have a code section to use, but we talked to the contractor and explained he would probably get sued by the first one to hit their head, and with discussion, this is what all of us came up with.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Dec 18, 2010)

agree with fatboy...as usual.


----------

